# Full-face Helmets



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I probably should have asked this question BEFORE I ordered my full-face helmet. I'm hoping, er, no, I mean, I WILL be trying some more aggressive riding this year and wanted to be sure to protect my lid. So, I measured my head, and then began the fun process of trying to find a helmet that would actually FIT 52cm and cost less than $150, AND actually be in stock. Oh, and it had to go well with my bike, too. 

So, I came up with the Kali Durgana in blue/gray. It seemed to fulfill all my requirements and look good with my bike. So, I ordered the xs, which fits 53-54cm. Should be perfect.

I got it in the mail yesterday, and tried it on. Holy cow, I wasn't quite prepared for that experience. I felt like my head was an over-ripe tomato and I was about to squash it. My face instantly turned beet red. I took it off, and tried again. Second time seemed marginally better. I know it's supposed to fit really snug to do it's job. Is there a break-in period? Is this a sensation I will get used to? Do I need a cheek reduction?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I had never tried on a full-face before and we don't have any shops that sell them locally. I'm honestly not sure how far I'd have to go to find a shop that actually sold full-face bike helmets - maybe up near Whiteface, or somewhere down near Plattekill? So, I did a lot of reading before-hand. I looked at a lot of helmets before I settled on the Kali Durgana...and part of why I went with it was the color/design . I know I was taking a big risk ordering online. I put the helmet on again last night and it just seemed like it fit much better - I think it's just a matter of me getting used to that kind of fit. I read how it shouldn't slide around your head, but should sort of take your skin with it when you try to move it around? It definitely does that! I figure after wearing it for a while, it's going to break in more anyway, so going with something bigger would probably have been a bad idea. It took me a while to find a helmet that was small enough. I wish they made some designs that, I don't know, were a little more feminine...but in an aggressive way, you know what I mean? Not pink flowers painted all over them, but maybe with a bit more subtle graphics? That's why I went with this one.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Now I'm going to have to take a picture and post, too. Love your game face, Stripes! The helmet definitely does not move around when I shake my head or look up/down.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I was more drawn to the jersey and the "game face" than the camo shorts, and wondering where did you get that jersey? I dig the combo . 

Ah, the Leatt Brace - I didn't see it at first in the pic, you have to really look for it. Right now I don't have plans to downhill, I'm just hoping to get started on some small jumps and drops and maybe take a downhill clinic this year. How do you like wearing it? Does it feel cumbersome/awkward? 

I've been checking out all the awesome videos on MTB4Her and really enjoyed the Dirt Divas Friends and Freeride video. What I'd like to do - be like the two ladies leading the charge down the trail, flying over the jumps. What I am - the girl at the end, going around a number of them, LOL. It's so encouraging watching all the ladies out there really killin' it. I've got a long way to go, but it sure inspires me!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A full face should fit snug but not squish or feel tight. It should also be light weight. Not all FF helmets are the same so it's one of those items wear trying a variety of brands and sizes is best

I have a carbon Giro Remedy but it needs replacement. I like it but I wanted to check out the POC. I tried on a POC at my LBS in the same size as my Giro and you know what ? It fits differently! Now I am not so keen to switch brands


I don't wear a neck brace nor do I wear chest or shoulder armor. (I wear elbow. forearm. and knee/shin pads) its just a personal preference/


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Im not a chick, but i do have a long platt, if its platted a bit high it makes my FF feel tight, im not sure if you girls have long hair but it has to be tied low thats for sure.
FF fits are funny things, i found a brand that i love the fit, 661 and have stuck with the same brand.
Another thing thats sometimes overlooked is field of vision, some FF have a smaller opening that really prohibits peripheral vision, the 661's have a reall nice size opening thats great.

OP, put the helmet on and watch TV in it for an hour, if it gives you a headache or is just too tight, send it back and get the size bigger, you dont want anything thats to tight, you wont be riding in comfort.
But the helmet looks good, would suit a girl very well, cheers


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I figured out why I didn't notice the pink jersey with the camo shorts...the camo blended in !


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's a good idea, Tone's - thanks for the suggestion!


----------

